
Build web application with Golang - pvsukale1
https://www.gitbook.com/book/astaxie/build-web-application-with-golang/
======
brudgers
Direct link to book: [https://astaxie.gitbooks.io/build-web-application-with-
golan...](https://astaxie.gitbooks.io/build-web-application-with-
golang/content/en//)

------
pvsukale1
For those of you who are working with PHP/Python/Ruby, you will learn how to
build a web application with Go.and For those of you who are working with
C/C++, you will know how the web works.

